# Pat Methany



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I had heard his name and maybe saw one or two videos when he had some kind of musical instrument he created, but never really heard much of his music. i just found this and like it.






Pat Metheny - Secret Story Live (1993) - ( ) The Truth Will Always Be.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I attended one of the Secret Story shows in 1992. It was a great concert! I followed Pat religiously from 1982-2005, but I haven't kept up in the past decade.

Here's a great compilation that I like to play sometimes when I'm online. I love the first piece, which is by Lyle Mays.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I rarely tear up listening to music, but this gorgeous tune does it to me. This footage is from the same month I attended the Secret Story show here on the east coast. I took my girlfriend with me, and she had no idea about jazz or Pat Metheny. But she was born and raised in Saigon, so when the concert started and the band began playing this tune which is based on a traditional Cambodian melody, her eyes lit up and she was on the edge of her seat. This tune really peaked her interest, so we both thoroughly enjoyed the show, which made me really happy. I'm so glad she wasn't bored for two and a half hours.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Talking about being teared up on behalf of Pat Metheny. What really does it for me is his solo on Joni Mitchell's Amelia (which is probably my favorite song by her anyway) on her live album Shadows and Lights. I have actually cried hearing this solo, several times. I love the whole band on this album by the way.






Amelia starts at 25:50. Listen and cry.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^
First DVD I ever bought. Great music!


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

this thread is a 'blast'!.....as with starthrower I saw the Secret Story tour in Cambridge and also saw the PMG in Edinburgh.
I could just keep clattering on but if I was you I would go straight to the live double Travels, an album I have never tired of and has been part of my life for so long.....it is now part of my son's!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Pat "Methany": That's after he eats beans.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Or blows the surplus of air out of his guitar. He certainly is responsible for climate change because his music always changes the atmosphere.


----------

